# Old Fire Extinguishers...How Long Can They Last?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2014)

We have some very old fire extinguishers that my husband got free when they closed down the lab he was working at.  Some of them are big, and they are from the mid to late '90s.  I don't think they'll work if we needed to use them, hubby wants to keep them around.

Neither of us want to put any money into having them inspected or serviced.  I do have three new ones I bought, for the kitchen, fireplace, and camper.  How long can these things sit around before they are not usable anymore?  Also, how do you get rid of them for free, I'm sure you can't leave them out with the trash.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Depending upon the chemicals contained in them - whether they are the old brass ones with just water, or the newer models with dry foam or other chemicals - you can generally expect 2 years tops, and THAT is at the outside. 

When I was in industry the OSHA laws and local fire codes required yearly testing and re-certification, and the biggest problem was usually a loss of pressure. So you could still have a "full" extinguisher but it would be essentially useless.

The best way to dispose of them would be to call your local fire house - they usually will accept old extinguishers.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

Phil has answered that so much more eloquently than I could!
the only thing I would addis, if emptying a water cylinder, it cleans a car beautifully...I have tried it!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2014)

I think Phil nailed it calling the FD. I googled it and it all depends on the contents. Some can be dangerous to breath and get on skin. It said the little cheap ones can be emptied and recycled, but how do you know if there empty if they have lost pressure?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 13, 2014)

I have several that I have had for years. They all have a pressure gauge so you can see if you still have pressure.

While on the subject how many of you carry one in your vehicle? They can be a lifesaver if you have or come upon an accident.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 13, 2014)

In the car? Good point.  Gonna get one.  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, they're the kind with the chemicals for any kind of fire.  Going by the gauges, they're all good and never been used.  We keep two in our pop-up camper which sits in the bed of our pick-up truck, so that vehicle has 2...none in the other vehicles though, good idea to have one.


----------



## Anne (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok, this is funny.  Just checked ours for pressure, and it's good.  Now, to figure how to get it to fit back into the wall bracket.......  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Anne said:


> Ok, this is funny.  Just checked ours for pressure, and it's good.  Now, to figure how to get it to fit back into the wall bracket.......  :lofl:



That's usually the most difficult part of using an extinguisher.


----------

